

How come ability to hire isn't a criterion for investment? - BerislavLopac
http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2012/10/18/how-come-ability-to-hire-isnt-a-criteria-for-investment.html

======
kls
In relation to this subject I recently interviewed for a CIO position in which
they asked for permission to ask my references about my ability to reach into
the tech talent pool and pull out candidates. They where surprised at how many
of them came back with replies like I would quite my job tomorrow to work with
him again, by very strong technical individuals. I think the ability to hire
is a underrated skill by executives, while I see it as potentially a make or
break for someone who's duty will be to assemble a team.

